# Microsoft access can't send this message



## stranglehold (Jul 7, 2003)

This problem just recently started and I have not found any fix or cause for it yet.

I am running office 2003 which includes Access and Outlook.

I have a report created in Access that I used to run then file>send to>mail recipient>rich text. At which point I now get the message "Microsoft access can't send this message". Previously, it would automatically create a new message and attach the .rtf file.

But the problem is not limited to Access. I also have Nikon View which is a program for working with photos from my digital camera. Previously, I could highlight a photo, then right click and choose "email". I could then select a few options for the picture and then choose send. It used to then launch a new message with the file attached, just like Access would. Now, I get "One or more unspecified errors occurred. No message was sent".

I found this. It is very similar, but it applies to a security update for access/outlook 97.

I am sure there is some simple variable or something I can change, but I am pretty sure I did not change anything intentionally.

Any ideas?


----------



## OBP (Mar 8, 2005)

It sounds more like an Outlook download/update.


----------



## stranglehold (Jul 7, 2003)

How can I find out and then bypass it if it is?

This feature is very important.


----------



## OBP (Mar 8, 2005)

What version of Windows are you running?

This guy is also having a problem with Outlook that started recently - http://forums.techguy.org/business-applications/549833-excel-suddenly-thinks-i-need.html


----------



## stranglehold (Jul 7, 2003)

Windows XP

I have IE 6.0.??? on the pc, but I use firefox.


----------



## OBP (Mar 8, 2005)

Have you any Backup & Restore Points set up in Help & Support?


----------



## stranglehold (Jul 7, 2003)

Apparently not. I have tried at least 6 different dates and I get the message that it cannot be restored and no changes where made.

Other than the almost daily system checkpoints, I have a few others that are listed as Software Distribution Service 2.0 on 2/17, 1/22, 1/12, 1/11, 1/10.

I did not look past Jan 1st yet, but I have only installed one program and it was on 2/5. It was Easy cleaner - a registry cleaning program. I am almost sure the problem was here before I installed that one.


----------



## OBP (Mar 8, 2005)

Did you actually run Easy Cleaner?


----------



## stranglehold (Jul 7, 2003)

Yes, but I do think this problem was there before I ran it, but I am not 100% sure.


----------



## OBP (Mar 8, 2005)

EasyCleaner should have a backup restore/ go back file which will allow you to undo the changes.
It is worth trying just to eliminate it, you can always re-run Easycleaner again.


----------



## stranglehold (Jul 7, 2003)

I did the undo, but it did not seem to do anything, or change my situation.

Here is the list of changes it made.

Do you see anything I can change manually?



> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE Software\Microsoft\Transaction Server\Setup(OCM) Source Path C:\$WIN_NT$.~LS
> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE Software\Microsoft\MSDTC\Setup Source Path C:\$WIN_NT$.~LS
> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE Software\Microsoft\COM3\Setup Source Path C:\$WIN_NT$.~LS
> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE Software\SRS\ReportSmith\Common\Scheduler RunTime C:\ADP\Rptsmith\Run
> ...


----------



## stranglehold (Jul 7, 2003)

Anybody?


----------



## OBP (Mar 8, 2005)

Have you checked that there is not more than one email Account set up in Outlook?
Can you post the VB code that you are usning to compose and send the message?


----------



## stranglehold (Jul 7, 2003)

I do have two accounts in outlook, but it never gets that far.

When I am in access and send to a mail recipient as an rtf file, the printing box pops up and shows progress, but right at the point when a new message window should appear, I get the error.

I don't know about the vb code, but here is a step by step.





































The problem in Nikon View is very similar in that, right at the point where a new message window would pop up, I get the error.

Thanks


----------



## stranglehold (Jul 7, 2003)

This problem goes away from time to time and I am able to send a message directly from NikonView. But it never stays fixed


----------



## OBP (Mar 8, 2005)

Hello again, have you tried sending a "Snapshot" rather than an "rtf" version?
I am attaching a very simple emailing Database, can you try that and then let me know if it has the same problem?
It does not have any attachments at this point, it just sends an email.

You will have to go in to the VB code to enter an email address to send to though.
To do this change the Form's view to Design mode.
Click on the "Send email" Command button and in the Properties window, under the "On Click Event Procedure" click on it and then click on the three small dots on the right hand side.
This will take you in to the VB Editor at the Code for sending the email. You need to enter a valid email address where it says "Persons email address goes here".
Save the form and then compose a simple test email using the form and send it using the command button. It might be wise to send it to yourself or a colleague.
Outlook will give you a warning that another program is trying to send an email.


----------



## stranglehold (Jul 7, 2003)

I just tried the snapshot and got the same result. I have also found out that any file I try to email from "My Computer" does not work.

Any file I right click - send to - mail recipient, appears to do nothing. No message or anything.


----------



## stranglehold (Jul 7, 2003)

I will try your little database later.


----------



## stranglehold (Jul 7, 2003)

Your little database worked. Message was dropped into the outbox in outlook and then sent on it's way.

But still no luck with the other methods.


----------



## OBP (Mar 8, 2005)

Ok do you want to try adding an attachment to it?


----------



## OBP (Mar 8, 2005)

Have a look at this version, it send a snapshot of a Report called report1.


----------



## stranglehold (Jul 7, 2003)

I selected the rtf, and that one worked too.


----------



## OBP (Mar 8, 2005)

Does that sole your problem for you?
Can you adapt what I have given you to do what you want?
If so can you mark this as solved?


----------



## stranglehold (Jul 7, 2003)

I can probably do that. It went right over my head that this was the solution and not just some troubleshooting steps.

Thank You.


ps. This is just a work around for the database emails, so the root problem is not really solved. I still have the same problem if I want to send a picture or file.


----------



## OBP (Mar 8, 2005)

There are some other Methods of emailing from within Access that allow the sending of Attachments, if you search this forum you can probably find one that was answered fairly recently.
We have at least found a way around your problem.
If I can remember which Thread it was I will let you know, I do remember that it also has instructions on a program that does the "click yes" to Outlooks warning message.


----------



## stranglehold (Jul 7, 2003)

Well, for the other times I need to email attachments, I am not in access. Just explorer, or I have to use the paperclip attach button within my mail message.


----------

